# what is a good popping rod for the 8500 SpinFisher?



## salty hook (Jun 19, 2014)

What is a good popping rod for the 8500 SpinFisher? Also for some jigging also?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

For a popping rod, I'd look at an OTI rod. They make two versions, with the cheaper one about half the price of the other. I recently bought an OceanXtreme popping rod (the cheaper of the two they make) and it seems really nice. I haven't used it yet, so I have no idea how it will perform. I've heard good things about them, though. They also make jigging rods that are supposed to be very nice. You could also look at a Shimano Trevala jigging rod. I have one and so far I've been pleased with it. If you want to step up a notch, take a look at Black Hole rods.

That should give you some options to research.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

salty hook said:


> What is a good popping rod for the 8500 SpinFisher? Also for some jigging also?


You would be better off getting two rods and switching the reel between them. Jigging and popping are very different styles and a rod that could do both would be good at neither. For popping the OTI ocean extreme 60-40 would be a good choice. I think it has been discontinued so you would have to look on the secondary market. You should be able to pick up a used one for around $200. For jigging I would say the Shimano Trevala jigging rod in the 60-40 range would work well. I have a conventional Trevala jigging rod that I use frequently and love. You can get a Trevala for under $150.


----------



## salty hook (Jun 19, 2014)

appreciate the info guys


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

i have to of these
one for jigg'n and the longer or poppin


----------



## akkording (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a popping OTI ocean extreme 40-60 cut on the butt to a 7 foot by Brice. The shaft is the same size as a regular 7' 6" model. I will let it go for $150.


----------



## akkording (Jan 6, 2013)

PM replied Salty


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

hog said:


> i have to of these
> one for jigg'n and the longer or poppin


Hey hog, I have one of those too. A longer one. What's most drag you've fished on yours?


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

ouch....I personally , would set it at 18lb and pray it doesn't snap if the fish goes under the boat when dead circles.


----------



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

I had a blackhole 80N on a 9500 for a while good balance.


----------

